# Bad Weather Delays Opening of New GSPPier



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

At least we know for sure now:boo 

Front Page of Mobile Register Sports Section Wednesday Feb 11, 2009












> *Strong seas delaying return of Gulf State Park Pier until May*
> Wednesday, February 11, 2009
> By JEFF DUTE
> Outdoors Editor
> ...


Sounds like we'll be lucky IF it's open by June :doh :banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

i was about to post the same thing. I'm sure it won't be done until next winter at this rate.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, Pier#r!

That's valuable information to those of us who were planning a trip down for the "Grand Opening"! See you there during the Summer!

E.S.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, it's a Friday and the pile driver is out on the end of the pier. It was not there yesterday afternoon. It will be interesting to see if they are going to work through the weekend. That should give a good indication on how hard they are going to push to get it finished.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Friday afternoon now, two cranes on the end of the pier. I don't know if that means two barges or if one is small enough to have walked out there (I seriously doubt that, probably two barges). That is the most effort I have seen.

Maybe it helps for these folks to know that people are watching.

Git 'er done boys, we want to go fishing.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Saturday morning. Both cranes are swinging. I don't know if that means they are driving pile or not, but it seems likely to me. At least they are working hard.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe a fall trip for me!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for helping keep this alive Fred!

P.S. Theyhave the bargeback on site this am (Sunday Feb 21st) :clap


----------

